# Allergic Reaction



## trav82 (Sep 21, 2009)

so my sister just called me crying. Her boys eyes are swollen shut and his face is swollen. Her vet said it may be a allergic reactiont o ragweed or something and said to give him a large dose of benadryl. He wont stop whining and my sis is afraid his airway is going to close up. The vet said to give him another dose of benadryl at midnight. The vet has not seen him just told my sister to do this while on the phone. Is there anything else she can do? She gave him a bath also.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is all she can do at home but that is not from ragweed that is from some sort of insect bite is my first impression. If she is that worried then she needs to take him in ASAP if the airway closes the dog will die before they can save him.

I had a dog who would have a major reaction to bug bites like that and if they were that bad I would take him to the vet and they can give steroid shot to help bring the swelling down. and maybe some pain meds will help. Since this is such a bad reaction I would go to the vet just for the steroids to help get the dog back to comfort ASAP. He is probably whining because he is in pain or uncomfortable from the bite. My dog would rub his head everywhere and whine because he itched from what ever bit him.


----------



## trav82 (Sep 21, 2009)

I asked her if the vet wanted to give him a shot but my sister said that the vet just said to give benadryl. I told her she needs to go to my vet


----------

